# 04-06 GOAT Towing???



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys, What would be a "Safe Weight" to tow with my 04 Gto?
I have a Seadoo boat, it sits on trailer at 2,300LBs. Can the "Under body", that a class 2 hitch bolts up to, hold up to the weight? Im going to do Drag bags to help the rear of the goat, I just dont know if the Body will hold?????


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

I had that same questions because I needed to tow something in a few months.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is right from the manual:

*Towing a Trailer
Your vehicle is neither designed nor intended to tow
a trailer.*


While others have towed with this car stating they had no problems, I would suggest you follow the manual.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

I personally can't imagine putting a trailer hitch on one of these


----------



## jeepboy454 (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys I need some feedback, not just put downs. If a 2004 Z06 can pull a small trailer with a R6. And a 1981 Vette can pull a full size drag Boat. Then a Goat should do the same. I have called the Dealer and looked through the OWNERS MANUAL, but that is a safety procaution. I want to know what the UNABODY really can hold up to.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jeepboy454 said:


> Guys I need some feedback, not just put downs. If a 2004 Z06 can pull a small trailer with a R6. And a 1981 Vette can pull a full size drag Boat. Then a Goat should do the same. I have called the Dealer and looked through the OWNERS MANUAL, but that is a safety procaution. I want to know what the UNABODY really can hold up to.


I gave you the feedback you asked for right from the manual. I gave my opinion as it related to the manual. I haven't seen anyone putting your idea down. Truck on down to U-haul and have a tow package installed to do what you need done. Others have installed tow packages on them.


----------

